# Review:Gnu Park Pickle



## Extremo

My shop has a pickle (but not for sale??) and I did notice it was a little stiffer than the banana, which I already found pretty stiff and snappy, but to be honest with you, at 6' 185, that's what I look for in a board so I'm seriously considering picking one up for next season. Know of any sites online that have them for sale?


----------



## jmacphee9

they are all over ebay, but i wouldnt trust a warrantee-less mervin...but they are on there if you want one. not sure about what online store would have them.


----------



## BeanTWNSC3

Extremo said:


> My shop has a pickle (but not for sale??) and I did notice it was a little stiffer than the banana, which I already found pretty stiff and snappy, but to be honest with you, at 6' 185, that's what I look for in a board so I'm seriously considering picking one up for next season. Know of any sites online that have them for sale?


Hey sorry for the late reply but I'm in Lake Tahoe right now...but ya ebay if thats your thing or shorelineoftahoe.com has 2 in their shop as I just walked through last night. I would be surprised if you didn't like the pickle. After a detune and a hot wax I am even more pleased with this board...


----------



## Extremo

I didn't think of ebay. I'll check Shoreline to see if they offer them online.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a delicious machine


----------



## BeanTWNSC3

Beefy said:


> Sounds like a delicious machine


picklelicious....


----------



## Guest

What is the waist width of the Park Pickle?


----------



## BeanTWNSC3

lonewolf99701 said:


> What is the waist width of the Park Pickle?


I believe its 25.5-25.8 right around there...almost positive its a little wider than the banana. Will double check when I get home...


----------



## Guest

BeanTWNSC3 said:


> I believe its 25.5-25.8 right around there...almost positive its a little wider than the banana. Will double check when I get home...


cool cause I'm looking into getting one also, but no one has the waist width listed.


----------



## BeanTWNSC3

lonewolf99701 said:


> cool cause I'm looking into getting one also, but no one has the waist width listed.


ya its not even on gnu's website...strange...but I'll double check it...hard to measure accurately with the MTX points...one kid at the shop tried to tell me it was 26.5 waist and i laughed cause he measured from high point to high point on the magne-traction.


----------



## alvarob17

Hello, does anybody have any info on construction details for the Pickle? What type of base etc? Haven't found any info online. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

GNU Makes some amazing boards for sure.


----------



## VenomousSVT

i just grabbed one up and I am super stoked to try it out!! i need to find some snow somewhere! I am starting a GNU collection


----------



## v-verb

from alternative113.com?


----------



## VenomousSVT

they had one in stock at vertical urge in raleigh NC


----------



## v-verb

VenomousSVT said:


> they had one in stock at vertical urge in raleigh NC


Nice!!! Enjoy


----------



## Music Moves

VenomousSVT said:


> i just grabbed one up and I am super stoked to try it out!! i need to find some snow somewhere! I am starting a GNU collection


Dude... why am I having to practically force you to ride?

Let's fucking go already!


----------



## Guest

He's spending too much money buying boards. He can't afford to go ride them. hahahahaha


----------



## Music Moves

untchabl said:


> He's spending too much money buying boards. He can't afford to go ride them. hahahahaha


No doubt!

Snowshoe has snow left... just sayin'..............................


----------



## v-verb

Music Moves said:


> Dude... why am I having to practically force you to ride?
> 
> Let's fucking go already!


That's my problem - 6 effing boards already - first season at this


----------



## VenomousSVT

untchabl said:


> He's spending too much money buying boards. He can't afford to go ride them. hahahahaha


QFT!!!

i would totally be down for going, but I am going to untchabl's this weekend to hang out.. if he is down for a long as 1 day trip i am down


----------



## Music Moves

VenomousSVT said:


> QFT!!!
> 
> i would totally be down for going, but I am going to untchabl's this weekend to hang out.. if he is down for a long as 1 day trip i am down


He's down.

Sorry about the thread thievery.


----------



## VenomousSVT

back on topic... PARK PICKLE FTMFW!!!!


----------



## Guest

i wish my pickle was 156cm wide


----------



## VenomousSVT

jibkingJ said:


> i wish my pickle was 156cm wide


no pickles is 156cm wide.. but mine is 157 cm long


----------



## Guest

i was refering to my cock


----------



## VenomousSVT

jibkingJ said:


> i was refering to my cock


why would you want a cock that was 156cm wide? you would never be able to use it or stroke it for the rest of your existence...

to each his own i guess


----------



## Guest

i just got mine

cant wait to play with my pickle


----------



## Guest

you know the 156 comes in a wide im pretty sure so those of you with bigger feet are in luck.


----------



## Guest

I ordered a Gnu carbon credit series-BTX for this season. Just getting back into riding after a couple years off laying low and I had to try out this new rocker tech. I believe that Mervin has hit the nail on the head with their rocker design. Nice, simple design that is raising quite the hype.


----------



## VenomousSVT

MidwestDivision said:


> I ordered a Gnu carbon credit series-BTX for this season. Just getting back into riding after a couple years off laying low and I had to try out this new rocker tech. I believe that Mervin has hit the nail on the head with their rocker design. Nice, simple design that is raising quite the hype.


what does that have to do with the park pickle?


----------

